# Cheap Gateway needed



## withindustries (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi everyone... i ran into a snag. i was trying to use paypal but it wont integrate into my site because its not created that way for canada yet...

so im looking for a payment gateway that works on a fully custom shop and wont take customers off my site. also it would need to take a %of sales only. no start up fee or monthly fees

thank you in advanced

PS

keep an eye open under site designs as i will be putting up our site to get feed back 

cheers


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't know of any true payment gateway that doesn't charge monthly fees that will integrate easily with a site.

You could try CCNOW.com or 2CHECKOUT.com. But they have pretty high fees.


----------



## withindustries (Aug 2, 2007)

is there a gateway that charges SMALL monthly fees?

like $50 would b concidered a large fee to us...lol


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

withindustries said:


> is there a gateway that charges SMALL monthly fees?
> 
> like $50 would b concidered a large fee to us...lol


Unfortunately, gateway fees are a cost of doing business if you want to accept credit cards online as "your own" business.

I use e-onlinedata with the authorizenet gateway, and I recommend going with the authorizenet gateway because itworks with most carts, but there are a lot of merchant account providers that offer that gateway other than e-onlinedata.

Studies show that your business sales increases when you can accept credit cards, so for me, the monthly fees for a merchant account has always paid off.

When you're first starting, it can be slow to have to pay the monthly fees when you sell 0 per month or only 1-2 pieces per month, but once business picks up, it's all worth it.


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

You could also look into getting an account with ProPay. It's only about $35 a year, plus a small percent of each sale. ProPay: Accept Credit Cards - Simple, Safe, & Affordable

As long as your site has SSL encryption and the shopping cart allows manual credit card processing.

Then you just have to enter the credit card info into ProPay & the funds get transferred to your account.

Paypal also has something similar called "Paypal Virtual Terminal". It's definitely something to look into.


----------



## withindustries (Aug 2, 2007)

awesome... i'll have my designer look into these

cheers

mike


----------



## springcart (Sep 7, 2008)

Paypal Web Pro integrates with shops just like a regular merchant account.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I think what Mike was saying is that it is not available in canada in this manner yet. So even though it works here in the US, apparently in Canada it doesnt. I use it here with no problem


----------



## withindustries (Aug 2, 2007)

sunnydayz said:


> I think what Mike was saying is that it is not available in canada in this manner yet. So even though it works here in the US, apparently in Canada it doesnt. I use it here with no problem


 
YES...thats exatly the problem


----------



## fender967 (Sep 28, 2007)

Google Checkout is the answer.

It's like paypal but the fees are lower per sale and there are no monthly fees. Accept any major credit cards and give people the sense of security of buying through Google.

Hopefully it works in Canada.


----------



## withindustries (Aug 2, 2007)

v


fender967 said:


> Google Checkout is the answer.
> 
> It's like paypal but the fees are lower per sale and there are no monthly fees. Accept any major credit cards and give people the sense of security of buying through Google.
> 
> Hopefully it works in Canada.


does google checkout fully integrate in to the site so my customers don't leave my site??? If so. Ould u send me a link to it?
l
Thx again


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

withindustries said:


> v
> 
> does google checkout fully integrate in to the site so my customers don't leave my site??? If so. Ould u send me a link to it?
> l
> Thx again


No, customers have to leave your site and go to Google to checkout with Google Checkout. I don't think this would fit what you need if you're looking to keep customers on your site.

I think ProPay might be more manual than a "gateway" usually is. The last time I checked, I thought you had to process the transactions manually since they didn't have a way to integrate their payment service with other carts.

If you don't want people leaving your site, then a regular merchant account is probably going to be the way to go.


----------



## withindustries (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks rodney,

So it looks like we will set up an integratable merchant account with a local bank. $99 start fee (waived) $49 per month with 2.29% on cc transactions plus $0.25 per transaction and no charge for check deposits
Sound reasonable?

Cheers


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

withindustries said:


> Sound reasonable?


Yep, it does. Prices obviously vary with different providers, but that's within the normal range.


----------



## withindustries (Aug 2, 2007)

Ok, thanks, that's good to know


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

withindustries said:


> Thanks rodney,
> 
> So it looks like we will set up an integratable merchant account with a local bank. $99 start fee (waived) $49 per month with 2.29% on cc transactions plus $0.25 per transaction and no charge for check deposits
> Sound reasonable?
> ...


Yep, I agree with Solmu. The prices/rates you get might vary based on your credit history, length of business ownership, and if you feel like haggling. But the ones you posted sound about in the right range. 

The $49 a month seems a tiny bit high depending on what it includes. If it includes the gateway, monthly service fee, *and* monthly processing minimum, then it sounds about right.


----------

